# Cake Pops - came out flat!!!



## bakerschmaker (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi,

My MIL gave purchased those cake pop pans from TV and gave them to me. I just tried it and they didn't come close to coming out round. I made cake batter per the directions on the box and filled the batter all the way to the top of the bottom cake pop pan. They came out flat and some had little dome shape on the top...not even close to the circle its supposed to be. Any advice as to what went wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk,

I see its your first post. I have never used a machine , the one you are speaking about. The only thing I can think of is the temperature.

Making them by hand is a no fail way. (right expression in English ?) And there are two types of cake pops.

Hopefully someone who owns the pans you are talking about can help you. There is also the waffle like machine on the market.

Petals.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I always do it the old way.. Making the cake , mashing w frosting then shaping them like small balls.. I am somewhat hestitant to use any pans. I made these the old fashion way:

 the batter could be a factor. If it is a somewhat thin batter, it will spread like crazy... at this point you just have to experiment.. I know they make it look so perfect and easy on TV... good lucjk to you..


----------



## ac1789 (Jan 4, 2012)

I make cakepops all the time, unfortunately I do it the old fashion way and not using a pan. Maybe try uploading a picture for people to see what you mean? I'm going to guess that maybe it has something to do with your oven temp. Try increasing it perhaps. Another idea is to check youtube, and see how other people with the pan are going about making them. Unfortunately sometimes gadgets like that don't always work. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## browneyes77 (Aug 9, 2012)

I Would Try With Out The Pans Check Your Libary The Have Book On Makeing Cake Pops I Spoke With A Lady That Makes Cake Pops She Said That The Cake Pops Pan Didn't Work For Here Check On You Tube


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I never buy something that looks so perfect on TV.. they are never what they claim to be... even cleaning products that looks so effortless when used.. so sorry you were swindled by this product..


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I pretty much agree with prettycakes on this one.

The old way is not only faster, but having the ganache or whatever in there for binder lets you control the moisture.

When cakers first started on this it was to use up cake trimmings and leftover BC.

I made them once and it was fun as well as delish, but looking around have the hunch that the market is pretty well saturated with pennies to make, $15 a dozen, scraps in a ball dipped in candy with a stick in it.

The Next Big Thing?

I don't know.

Anyone?


----------



## joyb40 (Sep 20, 2012)

an old neighbor of mine just recently (over this past weekend in fact) wasted money on a cake pop machine as well.  also with no sucess.  I told her to just do it the old fashioned way instead.  i  am also one to not use gimmicks to make anything.  i'm not a pro yet, but, i have well over 30 behind me as a hobbiest... old fashioned to me is always best. tried and true!


----------

